# Lady Calls 911 Over Wrong Burger King Order



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2JT6Rw1_rY

[Edited on 9-12-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Devin (Sep 11, 2006)

"You're supposed to be here to protect me!"

"Protect you from what? A wrong cheeseburger?"

Haha, what did she expect the cops to do? Put a gun to their heads and force them to make the burger?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 11, 2006)

If that really is a real call... that lady should be shot.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.snopes.com/crime/cops/burger.asp


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 11, 2006)

Prank or not, someone DID call 9-1-1 over this. I agree with Ben's sentiments about that.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 11, 2006)

Whether this specific case is true or not, probably every 911 service has many similar cases that tie up their lines.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think that's really a capital offense.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> I don't think that's really a capital offense.



What if someone died because an operator was busy with this call?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 11, 2006)

I think then that is manslaughter. You would have to prove the woman was trying to kill someone...


----------



## Gregg (Sep 11, 2006)

A steady diet of these may someday lead to a 911 call.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> A steady diet of these may someday lead to a 911 call.





That lady oughta be locked up.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 12, 2006)

We've had 911 calls out here where someone will just call for an aspirin. You would be surprised how stupid some 911 calls are.


----------



## govols (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone needs to put a stop to these kinds of things. There needs to be an investigation and people need to be prosecuted or worse.

The fast food joints are constantly messing up orders. 3 stikes and yer out kind of thing.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Someone needs to put a stop to these kinds of things. There needs to be an investigation and people need to be prosecuted or worse.
> 
> The fast food joints are constantly messing up orders. 3 stikes and yer out kind of thing.



Unfortunately it's because of fear of litigation that they have to answer all these frivolous 911 calls. I work with a firefighter and he said they have to answer every call along with the ambulance, even if the person is just calling for a common cold and want a ride to the doctor. Some states I think have more leeway with discerning true emergencies. But most simply overreact and answer everything.


----------



## govols (Sep 13, 2006)

I was jesting more than anything. I agree they get some pretty dumb calls.

I live across the street from a fireman in our county and they got a call last week from a lady needing her 'frig moved to her basement. 

They told her no, so she calls back in an hour to report a cat in a tree but they saw that she called from the same number and told her that they still wouldn't help her move her 'frig. They also told her that reporting a fire or emergency when there is not one can be a felony offense so she might want to call a neighbor for her help with a 'frig.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 13, 2006)

Patrick, you totally missed John's joke.


----------



## Scott (Sep 13, 2006)

"Patrick, you totally missed John's joke."

yeah, it was pretty good too


----------

